# new year new look



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

just got done with my R..my buddy joebags helped me out with everything... 
my buddy nate gets the credit for his pictures!
wanna say thanks to will at bagriders for the kit real easy if you take your time.

just one pic for now until i get the rest up



http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=rotiform.jpg
Whats in there!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Is that tilt shift?


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

mmm want more ic: opcorn:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Is that tilt shift?


nope


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

dayum


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

damn that looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

are those 19s?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> are those 19s?


18x8.5 all around et45:thumbup:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

DubGirl13 said:


> damn that looks good :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks guys!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

sliceoflife said:


> 18x8.5 all around et45:thumbup:


interesting. they look kinda bigh for 18s but ill take your word :laugh: looks good :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> interesting. they look kinda bigh for 18s but ill take your word :laugh: looks good :thumbup:


I thought they were 19s too.. and I have 19" BLQs.

OP are they polished?


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

bacardicj151 said:


> Is that tilt shift?


Fake blur. Needs to go!

The car looks great though!


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> I thought they were 19s too.. and I have 19" BLQs.
> 
> OP are they polished?


machined finish but they look different than most:screwy:


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

more please :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

sliceoflife said:


> machined finish but they look different than most:screwy:


Was just wondering.. because mine...


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn i should do that!! They look awesome man:thumbup:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

One more pic added


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

sliceoflife said:


> Damn i should do that!! They look awesome man:thumbup:


No you shouldn't. It SUUUCKEED


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha i can only imagine.. I hate washing these wheels


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Makes me miss my BLQ's... car is dope :beer::beer:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Makes me miss my BLQ's... car is dope :beer::beer:


Thanks!


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Do those seats help you get lower?


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

joebags said:


> Do those seats help you get lower?


They hold me up...


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=_MG_7260_web2.jpg


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbup: nice shot


----------

